# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  LINEAR 450 / 960 Mherz amplifier 7 watt

## aris52

H κατασκευη αποτελείται από 2 στάδια το πρώτο στάδιο  προενισχυση με το BFQ68 και το δεύτερο στάδιο τις τελικής ενίσχυσης με το BLW98 Τροφοδοσία από 18 έως 24 volt bfq68_sch.pngTV-RF-Amplifier-5W-With-BLW98-circuit-diagram.jpg input 100 mwatt

----------


## aris52

Εδω ειναι η κατασκευη για τους φυλους που θα ηθελαν σχετικες πληροφοριες με την ενλογω κατασκευη μπορουν να μου στειλουν πρ.... μυν/α  Φωτογραφία0104.jpgΦωτογραφία0105.jpgΦωτογραφία0106.jpgΦωτογραφία0107.jpg

----------

